# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  reiseversuch myanmar

## frank_rt

1. übersetzen nach myanmar.
   für das übersetzen mit dem longtailboot sollte ich 200 thb plus 100 thb für sprit plus 100 thb für irgendein office plus 10 us dollar für 
   visa gebühren zahlen. obwohl ich ein visa für myanmar hatte. nach heftigen palaver mit dem bootsführer bin ich einfach in ein anderes  
   boot eingestiegen und musste alles in allem den sagenhaften betrag von 50 in worten fünfzig thb zahlen. hätte ich was zum m...... dabei 
   gehabt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich ins bangkok hilton eingezogen. so eine dreiste frechheit von nem thai hab ich noch nie erlebt. aber es ging 
   weiter.
2. in kawthoung "ausgesprochen kathoung" angekommen naja hotel war ok, aber ab 18 uhr tote hose. ne kneipe zum essen gesucht und fündig 
    geworden gegessen und was getrunken. um 21 uhr dann wieder im hotel und versucht schlafen zu gehen.
    am nächsten morgen wollte ich dann die gegend erkunden und schauen wie ich die inseln besuchen könnte.
    Da kam die nächste überraschung, man darf sich in myanmar nur im umkreis von 40km von der ortschaft bewegen. auto oder moped mieten 
    dürfen turis nicht. als nur mit einer offiziellen agentur darf man reisen. also wieder nur alles sch,,,, die agenturen sind lustiger weise alle fest in 
    thai hand. die inseln kann man schon alle bereisen brüll vor hohn. man muss nur eine agentur dafür beauftragen. die genehmigung dauert 
    schlapppe 10 tage minimum. vom preis ganz u schweigen. da es keine konkurrenz gibt wollen wir mal vom preis ganz absehen. ich habe 
    so einen hals geschoben wie noch nie. am nächsten tag wieder zurück nach ranong, mit dem flieger hätte ich noch 3 tage warten müssen
    alles schon besetzt war. also bus nach bangkok genommen, und um 2 uhr morgens war ich dann in bangkok.und mit dem taxi nach pattaya 
    gefahren.
    ausser spesen nichts gewesen. das mit fahrzeug mieten habe ich nirgendwo gelesen, mit den 40 km auch nicht.
    achso natürlich musst du dich wenn du die stadt verlässt erst zur immi musst stempel holen und in der nächsten stadt wieder nen stempel holen
    kann sein das das reisen im norden von myanmar leichter ist weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls der süden ist noch niemandsland für turis.
    für mich wars nur frust hoch 3.
    alles im allen wars den aufwand nicht wert.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sei froh das du für 50 Baht und meheren Leuten auf dem Boot gefahren bist
der andere Bootsfahrer hätte dich bestimmt in der Mitte vom Fluss versenkt  :: 

hatte ich nicht vor einer Zeit geschrieben 
das es nicht so einfach ist ?

muss man immer noch bei den billigen Booten die Kaimauer im sogenannten Hafen von Ranong
mit einer Bambusleiter rauf und runter klettern ?
das Visa für Burman gab es früher auf einer kleinen vorgelagerten mini Insel auf der nur die Immi stand
das kostete damals schon 10 US$

...und 
lesen bevor du was geschrieben hast
ist wohl nur den Überirdischen vorbehalten

----------


## frank_rt

> hatte ich nicht vor einer Zeit geschrieben 
> das es nicht so einfach ist ?
> 
> muss man immer noch bei den billigen Booten die Kaimauer im sogenannten Hafen von Ranong
> mit einer Bambusleiter rauf und runter klettern ?
> das Visa für Burman gab es früher auf einer kleinen vorgelagerten mini Insel auf der nur die Immi stand
> das kostete damals schon 10 US$
> 
> ...und 
> ...


du hattest geschrieben das man die inseln nicht besuchen kann, und etwas auf mein alter bezogen. kann aber auch sein das ich was vergessen habe.
die leitern gibt es nicht mehr, dafür einen steg.
auf der kleinen insel gibt es so was ähnliches wie eine kontrolle, ist aber kostenlos. die immi ist jetzt an pier, ganz versteckt.

----------


## frank_rt

bevor ich es vergesse wenn ich die bilder sortiert habe kommen die auch noch nachträglich hier rein

----------


## TeigerWutz

War zum letzten Mal am 1. Jaenner 1990! 
Da habens erst den Stempel umstellen muessen!  :Großes Lächeln: 



Da war viel frueher mal die Immi von Thailand auch noch auf dem Wasser [neben dem Customs checkpoint]



Von den x-Mal, wo ich dort den Visarun gemacht habe, war ich nur 1x am burmesischen Festland (viktoria point)
Das braucht man auch kein 2. mal! 

LG TW

----------


## frank_rt

so extra früh aufgestanden, da war einer mit bildern schneller. passt aber gut. jetzt kommen halt die jüngeren bilder zum vergleich.

so sieht es jetzt am thai pier aus.



diesen checkpoint mussten wir auf thai seite auch besuchen. da werden die taschen gefiltzt



wenn der schmutz so rumliegt. wie sieht den dann erst das meer aus. das war kurz vor dem myanmar checkpoint



der neue myanmar checkpoint. da ich weit hinten im boot saß gings leider nicht besser



einfahrt zum pier



der pier



finde ich toll wie da die sachen transportiert werden

----------


## TeigerWutz

> War zum letzten Mal am 1. Jaenner 1990!


Verschrieben!  

Soll 1999 heissen!  

TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

...waren/sind da nicht ein paar kleine Inseln, oder eine Sandbank in der Flussmündung wo Staatenlose wohnen,
die weder Burma noch Thailand zugeordnet werden ?
meine mein Bootsführer damals hatte so was erzählt und fuhr mit seiner Nussschale nahe daran vorbei.
Und die Burmesen da unten , das ist ein ganz anderer Menschenschlag
welche man eher der dem indischen zu ordnen könnte
ich bin tatsächlich mal allein mit so einer Nußschale auf die thailändische Seite zurück gefahren
mit zimlichen Wellengang in der Flussmündung
da ging mir echt die Düse....
und der Bootsführer guckte auch so grimmig
und du hast alles dabei, Pass , Papiere , Kohle etc.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> kann sein das das reisen im norden von myanmar leichter ist weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls der süden ist noch niemandsland für turis.
>     .


Für Touristen geöffnete und gesperrte Gebiete

- Mogok: geschlossen
- Kayah Staat: geschlossen
- Norden des Karen Staates, Ostteil von Taungoo: geschlossen
- Grenzgebiet Thailand im Karen Staat: geschlossen
- Über-Land-Route mit PKW, Bus oder Zug von Mawlamyine nach Dawei: geschlossen
- Vom Osten des Inle Sees bis zur thailändischen Grenze: geschlossen (Tachilek, Kentung sind per Flugzeug erreichbar).
- Strecke Tachilek -Kentung mit dem PKW : geschlossen
- Myitkyina per Flugzeug: ohne Genehmigung offen
- Gegend um Myitkyina: vorherige Erlaubnis nötig; gewisse Gegenen sind uneingeschränkt  zugänglich
- Zwischen Lashio und Muse (chinesische Grenze) mit vorheriger Erlaubnis
- Putao: mit vorheriger Erlaubnis nur per Flugzeug erreichbar und mit gebuchtem Tourprogramm
- Nagaland: im allgemeinen geschlossen; mit vorheriger Erlaubnis eventuell zugänglich (Naga Neujahr)
- Strecke Bagan-Mrauk-U: theoretisch offen; vorherige Erlaubnis notwendig
- Pyay - Ngapali über Land: kein Problem, aber sehr hart

Einige Gebiete sind mehr oder weniger offen, ebenso gewisse Straßen.

Quelle

----------


## Willi Wacker

...noch was zu Ranong
bin dort ein paar Tage wegen den heissen Thermalquellen geblieben.
Hatte sogar ein Hotel welches sich das heisse Thermalwasser in die Wasserversorgung einspeisste....
...sprich in deine Badewanne

----------


## frank_rt

> Für Touristen geöffnete und gesperrte Gebiete
> 
> - Mogok: geschlossen
> - Kayah Staat: geschlossen
> - Norden des Karen Staates, Ostteil von Taungoo: geschlossen
> - Grenzgebiet Thailand im Karen Staat: geschlossen
> - Über-Land-Route mit PKW, Bus oder Zug von Mawlamyine nach Dawei: geschlossen
> - Vom Osten des Inle Sees bis zur thailändischen Grenze: geschlossen (Tachilek, Kentung sind per Flugzeug erreichbar).
> - Strecke Tachilek -Kentung mit dem PKW : geschlossen
> ...


nach auskunft vom turiofficer musst du wenn du richtung hauptstadt fahren willst, dich in kawthoung abmelden und in der nächsten stadt wieder anmelden. tw

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Sollte 1999 heissen!


Beweis, (wirklich) zufaellig gefunden  


 :Yo:  TW

----------


## frank_rt

Tw der wievielte reisepass war das. Heb sie nur auf. Macht schon spass wenn man sie nach jahren findet und nachschaut. Die stempel sind jetzt anders. Ich mach mal auch ein bild davon

----------


## frank_rt

so das sind meine stempel im reisepass mit visa

----------


## Willi Wacker

...

*http://siamonline.de/vbb/showthread....2639#post82639*

----------

